# reviews experiences with Irish Horse Imports



## TinkyMole123 (20 February 2019)

All reviews experiences welcomed

Ive gone through the facebook page there seems to be lots of lovely horses and some pics of horses they have sold. All looks very good and promising. 

Looking to see if they will Part Ex it says they will. All views on them, if anyone has part exchanged and what they are like muchly appreciated before I contact them.

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## ihatework (20 February 2019)

You need a thick skin and a good eye.
You need to be confident in your own ability and be willing to buy quickly.

They buy from sales in Ireland, will have limited background on the horses and they turn them over quickly.

IME they are reasonably honest, and Iâ€™ve known them honour the 14 day returns. 

But the trial facilities are poor, you wonâ€™t have your hand held, and expect them to be a bit sharp/rude if you expect a second viewing!

You are buying raw and at risk.

I donâ€™t know about them pxâ€™ing


----------



## conniegirl (20 February 2019)

They are very straightforward upfront dealers IMO, however they are not for novices and not for those that want to try the horse several times.
Their horses sell quickly but I know of LOTS of lovely horses bought from there.
Mostly young, just broken Irish sports horse types.


----------



## Fanatical (20 February 2019)

It is really incredible how they turn around horses so quickly for a profit. They go to Goresbridge, buy a bulk load and they are on the market a day or 2 after they are shipped over. Their adverts on their Facebook page are just a direct copy of what was in the program for each horse at the sales. They can have no real clue what they actually have - just like any of us who buy from the sales. They do honour their exchange warranty though so perhaps a risk worth taking.
I just go to the sales myself - its great fun!


----------



## TinkyMole123 (20 February 2019)

the most important thing is they are honest and the exchange 14 day period is an obvious bonus! do they allow you to take a trainer/someone with you? 

are they the kind who will of worked horses before you go? or is it raw state from the stable tack up etc?? 

id love to go to the sales but id want to bring everything home :')


----------



## TinkyMole123 (20 February 2019)

ihatework said:



			You need a thick skin and a good eye.
You need to be confident in your own ability and be willing to buy quickly.

They buy from sales in Ireland, will have limited background on the horses and they turn them over quickly.

IME they are reasonably honest, and Iâ€™ve known them honour the 14 day returns.

But the trial facilities are poor, you wonâ€™t have your hand held, and expect them to be a bit sharp/rude if you expect a second viewing!

You are buying raw and at risk.

I donâ€™t know about them pxâ€™ing
		
Click to expand...



Im guessing youve been to the yard yourself? did you buy from them?


----------



## ihatework (20 February 2019)

TinkyMole123 said:



			Im guessing youve been to the yard yourself? did you buy from them?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve been to the yard 4/5 times. Never bought anything myself, but known a number of horses come from the yard, mostly turned out good with work.

They royally pissed me off last time though so Iâ€™d rather go direct to the sales than give them any money now ðŸ˜‚ but then Iâ€™m a stubborn cow and the wife right got my back up!


----------



## ihatework (20 February 2019)

TinkyMole123 said:



			the most important thing is they are honest and the exchange 14 day period is an obvious bonus! do they allow you to take a trainer/someone with you?

are they the kind who will of worked horses before you go? or is it raw state from the stable tack up etc??

id love to go to the sales but id want to bring everything home :')
		
Click to expand...

They donâ€™t mind someone being with you.

Itâ€™s pot luck on the horses. They arrive from the sales one day (knackered) and are advertised the next. Anything worth buying is usually sold within 2-3 days, the crud is left after that.
The horse will be dragged out the stable, if you are lucky stood up and trotted up, flogged round the school loose, jockey legged up and then itâ€™s do you want to sit on?
There will usually be a number of viewings a day in the first days after a shipment, they want you in and out as soon as possible.


----------



## Bernster (20 February 2019)

Sounds brutal!


----------



## Cortez (20 February 2019)

Bernster said:



			Sounds brutal!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a dealer's yard. Good place to go if you know what you are looking for.


----------



## Nicnac (20 February 2019)

I have bought from them.  Have also been to Goresbridge but liked the extra 'eye' and guarantee of ISH.  

Went along early morning the day after they were advertised, looked at a few over the doors which were ball park in terms of what we wanted and budget, chose which ones we wanted to see move and jumped, got on the one we liked best for a couple of minutes walking down the path into the woods and trotting/cantering back up.  Negotiated price, paid deposit, picked up early next morning (still plaited and with Goresbridge number on his bum).

Found them very straightforward to deal with and came away with a lovely four year old.

They don't do 'fluffy' and you need to have a good idea of what you're looking for.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (20 February 2019)

I bought my mare from them. They're not all from Ireland, they go to local sales as well. They do seem to pick nice horses but they buy them one day and sell them the next so know nothing about them. My mare hadn't been out of her stable when I bought her. I knew I was buying a complete unknown so haven't been disappointed but it's not for a novice. If you go, go with your eyes open very wide.


----------



## silvershadow81 (22 February 2019)

I knew exactly what I wanted.  When I saw their advert for the one which ticked all the boxes, I called them (they don't do messages).  Was told if interested to go to them (so I hopped on a night train and stayed nearby) was there 7am that morning- already people there!  (she had only arrived the afternoon before)

He took her out, loose schooled her and asked me if I liked her, I did

so she was tacked up and I was told to get on (there was no offer of anyone riding her before me!)

Told to walk down the drive and back, then down a grass hill, to the bottom and gallop back- so I did!

asked if I wanted to do anything else- I said, pop a jump, so back to the indoor and popped a couple of fences.

she came with 14 day EX, had just had 2 vettings and Xrays at sales, so we decided to purchase at 8am

my other half drove down from Yorkshire that morning, and we had her home at 9pm the same day!

agree with others, he will not fluff around your questions, send photos, videos, just get down there and try them (as long as you know exactly what you want!!) They are young, quality horses and I trusted him as he has a good eye.


----------

